# Human Dragon???



## Jade Tigress (Jun 21, 2006)

Ok...this is truly the most bizarre thing ever.

I woke up as usual. Have not eaten anything. Only out of bed for perhaps 10 minutes. Got a cup of coffee. Take about 2 sips, sitting here browsing Martial Talk. Then, feel a burp coming on...I burp...and...I kid you not..a plume of smoke came out of my mouth. I felt a small catch in my throat, almost like something small was stuck there so I swallowed. 

What do you think would cause this? The _only_ possible thing I can think of is that I take MSM, which is a sulphur supplement. However, it is the natural sulphur the body needs. I am highly HIGHLY allergic to sulfa drugs but can take MSM without problems. I've been taking it daily for a long time without problems. 

What in the world would cause someone to belch a plume of smoke??? I'm kinda freaked here.


----------



## rutherford (Jun 21, 2006)

:idunno: 

Maybe a sign that you almost experienced an episode of 
spontaneous human combustion?

Having any hot flashes?  (Alright, I'm sorry about that one!)

:wavey:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 21, 2006)

rutherford said:
			
		

> :idunno:
> 
> Maybe a sign that you almost experienced an episode of
> spontaneous human combustion?
> ...



LOL...*smack*... NO...NO HOT FLASHES.. 

Is that not the freakiest thing you ever heard?


----------



## Sam (Jun 21, 2006)

...that is so awesome!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 21, 2006)

Definately freaky!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 21, 2006)

I told ya. Freaky. Maybe I _will_ spontaneously combust....


----------



## Sam (Jun 21, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:
			
		

> Maybe I _will_ spontaneously combust....


Well its not really spontaneous if you PLAN on it...


----------



## Lisa (Jun 21, 2006)

I honestly have not heard of such a thing so I can't help you out, sorry.  That is just weird.  I understand the gas thing but how did it ignite?

If it happens again, I think I would be seeing a doctor, really really quick. :idunno:


----------



## green meanie (Jun 21, 2006)

My guess would be it was the supplement. I had the same thing happen to me one time when I had part of a muti-vitamin get caught in my throat.


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 21, 2006)

That plume of smoke is probably the supplement powder that wasn't fully digested (powder caught in a bubble of air either in the throat or stomach and released when the bubble burst).  I had a similar thing happen to me once, but it wasn't nearly as dramatic as yours!  You gave me a good giggle with your description!  

Human dragon!!! 

- Ceicei


----------



## trueaspirer (Jun 21, 2006)

Really freaky!...but the explanations make sense.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 21, 2006)

LOL...thanks everyone. That was kind of my guess about the supplement but man..it was Frrr...eeeekkk....eeeee...




> Well its not really spontaneous if you PLAN on it...



I wasn't _planning _on it sillly....just thought maybe it will happen...


So far so good the rest of today...*whew*


----------



## Carol (Jun 21, 2006)

Dammit Jim, you're a Tigress, not a Dragon!! 

I agree about the supplement btw


----------



## pstarr (Jun 21, 2006)

Well, at least it was a burp.  Imagine how freaked you'd be if it was...well, otherwise.  :uhyeah:


----------



## MartialIntent (Jun 22, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:
			
		

> Ok...this is truly the most bizarre thing ever.
> 
> I woke up as usual. Have not eaten anything. Only out of bed for perhaps 10 minutes. Got a cup of coffee. Take about 2 sips, sitting here browsing Martial Talk. Then, feel a burp coming on...I burp...and...I kid you not..a plume of smoke came out of my mouth. I felt a small catch in my throat, almost like something small was stuck there so I swallowed.
> 
> ...


Holy smoke JT! hehe 

When I read this, the first thing that came to mind was Hanazo from Akutagawa's Rashomon stories [The Dragon] - he concocted a story about a dragon due to appear, people turned up at the specified time and place to see but it was _he_ who ended up seeing the dragon. Higher belief? Self-belief? Delusion? Well that's undoubtedly irrelevant but I thought it was interesting, hehe.

I guess you're not actually a smoker? Yeah I've seen plenty who smoke ciggies [and other things] and swallow/burp as a "party piece". Lovely. Anyway, I hope you're feeling ok and not nauseous or having any sharp pains from down there or at your back? A one off probably and maybe a little probiotic will rake out some of the gas-producing nasties making you burp in the first place.

Respects!


----------



## Ants (Jun 22, 2006)

How cold was it where you were? (thinking the warmth of your breath?)


----------



## Shaolinwind (Jun 22, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:
			
		

> Ok...this is truly the most bizarre thing ever.
> 
> I woke up as usual. Have not eaten anything. Only out of bed for perhaps 10 minutes. Got a cup of coffee. Take about 2 sips, sitting here browsing Martial Talk. Then, feel a burp coming on...I burp...and...I kid you not..a plume of smoke came out of my mouth. I felt a small catch in my throat, almost like something small was stuck there so I swallowed.
> 
> ...


 
All I had to do is drive 2100 miles, break into your house, spike your coffee grounds with LSD, drive 2100 miles back and watch MT to see how you reacted. SO worth it.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 22, 2006)

> Well, at least it was a burp.  Imagine how freaked you'd be if it was...well, otherwise.  :uhyeah:


:xtrmshock  :lfao:



> I guess you're not actually a smoker? Yeah I've seen plenty who smoke ciggies [and other things] and swallow/burp as a "party piece". Lovely. Anyway, I hope you're feeling ok and not nauseous or having any sharp pains from down there or at your back? A one off probably and maybe a little probiotic will rake out some of the gas-producing nasties making you burp in the first place.


Nope..not a smoker. I feel fine. It was weird too in the sense that it wasn't like I burped and then the smoke came out...it was like that's what _made
_me burp. I belched a plume of smoke. lol It was uncontrollable...it happened without warning. heehee



> How cold was it where you were? (thinking the warmth of your breath?)


Not cold at all. And it was actually smoke...not my breath. It did have a very slight sulphur-y taste. The smoke was quite visible.



> All I had to do is drive 2100 miles, break into your house, spike your coffee grounds with LSD, drive 2100 miles back and watch MT to see how you reacted. SO worth it.


Oh...is _that_ all? :shrug:
The lengths you'll go to for a joke...I should've known better.


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 22, 2006)

I gotta tell ya, Jade ... and I'm really sorry about this ... but this is just funny.  Funny and a little scary, but ... very funny.  

I think CC's theory the most likely, though it prolly would be a good idea to hit the doctor ... you know, just to make sure you haven't grown fire glands or anything.



			
				Ceicei said:
			
		

> That plume of smoke is probably the supplement powder that wasn't fully digested (powder caught in a bubble of air either in the throat or stomach and released when the bubble burst).  I had a similar thing happen to me once, but it wasn't nearly as dramatic as yours!  You gave me a good giggle with your description!
> 
> Human dragon!!!
> 
> - Ceicei


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 22, 2006)

Well yeah....it's funny _now_... ...but needless to say, I was really freaked out when it happened. So far no more *occurances* heh. So, go ahead, laugh your little hearts out folks...but watch out because I'm thinking I might try to develop this for my own evil purposes. :uhyeah:


----------



## Lisa (Jun 22, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:
			
		

> Well yeah....it's funny _now_... ...but needless to say, I was really freaked out when it happened. So far no more *occurances* heh. So, go ahead, laugh your little hearts out folks...but watch out because I'm thinking I might try to develop this for my own evil purposes. :uhyeah:



:lfao:

Well..umm..if you ever do harness your "energy", I have a list of people I would like to you "talk" to :uhyeah:


----------

